# Job burned down by arsonist.



## Eddy k (Jan 30, 2015)

Last Tuesday Nov 23rd about 1am a guy set fire to a 34 unit condo project that I have been working on since March, received early 4am text from freind who saw it on local news. Job total loss valued at 9 million. I am a small contractor and have no other work. I will be ok but at this time employees have no job or tools, two gang boxes with all of our tools burried in rubble. Same guy also set fire to a barnes & noble, old navy, 3 starbucks and a couple other buildings. ATF just turned building back over to GC today. Owner is going to rebuild, this was going to be my last big job, not sure what is in store for our future. Pictures attached are some I took when I showed up.


----------



## Eddy k (Jan 30, 2015)

When I click on pictures more than once it rotates them on my desktop, hopefully same for you.


----------



## Eddy k (Jan 30, 2015)

more pics


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Bummer, glad no one was hurt. People are douche bags.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Eddy k said:


> When I click on pictures more than once it rotates them on my desktop, hopefully same for you.


Pictures taken with your phone held vertically auto rotate when you post them. If you have iPhone scroll to the picture, hold your phone horizontal, and take a screenshot then post normally.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Gut wrenching! Talk with your insurance guy about your tools, you've probably paid for those multiple times over already.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I sincerely hope that the person is caught.


----------



## Eddy k (Jan 30, 2015)

He has been caught, waiting for lab results before pressing charges.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Sorry to see this happen....I hope you have good insurance for your tools....Usually with the tools, every time I have had mine stolen I came out smelling like a rose..
I am not sure how insurance works for 
your materials and money you have sunk into this job.... or what the GC owes you on this job..... 

So I have to ask .... will the GCs and his insurance company pay you for the work you have done that has now all burned down to the ground....or are they gonna expect you to just eat it and walk away??? 

Never been on a huge job like that and had a loss like this happen to me.. We have had vandalism on jobs before and got re-reimbursed for the time and damages 

.just wondering how it all shakes out....

good luck .


----------



## Eddy k (Jan 30, 2015)

Just got paid for october billing, and contractor telling all subs they will cover billing for nov including all extras, if they do pay 100% owed we will be fine. GC starting demo today, may be late next week before gang boxes are recovered to see if tools are ok. our insurance will take care of damaged tools, hoping GC insurance pays the bill, not sure how that will work.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Eddy k said:


> Just got paid for october billing, and contractor telling all subs they will cover billing for nov including all extras, if they do pay 100% owed we will be fine. GC starting demo today, may be late next week before gang boxes are recovered to see if tools are ok. our insurance will take care of damaged tools, hoping GC insurance pays the bill, not sure how that will work.




claim the tools as a loss and forget about it.... they are probably all melted.....

You are fortunate that they are not trying to stiff you on the draws or weasel
out of whats due to you......

Your next problem will be if they attempt to save the 
slab and rebuild from there 
We used to do some fire jobs where they tried to save the slab work and rebuild from slab up......it was nothing but a pain in the ass attempting to tear up the floor enough to tie onto the copper stubs and break up the concrete to get onto the cast or pvc underground...

There was no easy way to bid the job..


----------



## Eddy k (Jan 30, 2015)

This one would be a little easier but still a mess, concrete parking structure with all rough in hung and stubbed up, 3 floors of wood on top of that. Fire never made it into lower level, even if some of it was heated and damaged it is all accessible.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Man, no words. Hope things turn out well. It sounds like you will pull through. Hopefully your employees also.

Should put him in jail and beat him daily.


----------



## Eddy k (Jan 30, 2015)

Dug one of job boxes out yesterday, Rep from general contractor and one of my employees was on sight when they found it. Rep told my guy to make a list of what was in box and they would replace immediately.


----------



## Eddy k (Jan 30, 2015)

So the guy used a product called tannerite to start fires, explosives, federal charges, hes screwed, what a dumb ass. Met a guy that knew him, he was an electrical apprentice for the county.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Eddy k said:


> Dug one of job boxes out yesterday, Rep from general contractor and one of my employees was on sight when they found it. Rep told my guy to make a list of what was in box and they would replace immediately.


Glad tto hear the GC is taking care of you. Don't see that everyday.


----------



## Eddy k (Jan 30, 2015)

Demo guys are having a field day with 40 g of scrap copper, and broke gas line at meter of neighboring building today.


----------



## Eddy k (Jan 30, 2015)

Doing a merc test tomorrow.


----------



## FranLand (Jun 9, 2015)

OMG - that is CRAZY! I'm so sorry - how stressful! Seriously unstable people in this world.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Hopefully you get paid for your time and tools, and maybe make more for doing it again!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eddy k (Jan 30, 2015)

Michaelcookplum said:


> Hopefully you get paid for your time and tools, and maybe make more for doing it again!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Definately will make up for shortcomings on original bid, within reason of course.


----------



## Eddy k (Jan 30, 2015)

So they cleared slap today with skid-steer, mowed over every pipe. Cannot even see the cores through concrete. Going to recommend re piping all pipe in parking structure. Afraid they are going to say cut out what is needed and use couplings to stub up. Took a lot of pride in not using couplings in pvc piping except for adding length to 20ft sticks. All exposed piping will look like Fido's ass if we patch in repairs. Steel coming down next.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

well if you are getting all your tools replaced and repaid to repipe the job and it doesnt put you behind on other jobs, sounds like a home run to get paid twice for the same job...


----------



## Eddy k (Jan 30, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> well if you are getting all your tools replaced and repaid to repipe the job and it doesnt put you behind on other jobs, sounds like a home run to get paid twice for the same job...


yes the good outweighs the bad


----------



## Eddy k (Jan 30, 2015)

So the rebuild has begun and I was given the job but I declined, been doing large commercial since I got in the trade in 89 and I told myself that was going to be my last semi large job. Happy with my decision for my sake but feeling guilty for the owner because the guys who got the job do not have a clue, there are so many other qualified shops in our area, why these guys.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Eddy k said:


> So the rebuild has begun and I was given the job but I declined, been doing large commercial since I got in the trade in 89 and I told myself that was going to be my last semi large job. Happy with my decision for my sake but feeling guilty for the owner because the guys who got the job do not have a clue, there are so many other qualified shops in our area, why these guys.


They got the job because they were the dog dirt cheapest, lowest bidders that the insurance company could find to do the work...

.you are probably damn lucky you moved on and dont have to get involved in this clusterfuc/ because that is what its gonna be......

Its got nothing to do with quality..just scab onto everything and do it cheap :no::no:..


----------



## Eddy k (Jan 30, 2015)

Master Mark said:


> They got the job because they were the dog dirt cheapest, lowest bidders that the insurance company could find to do the work...
> 
> .you are probably damn lucky you moved on and dont have to get involved in this clusterfuc/ because that is what its gonna be......
> 
> Its got nothing to do with quality..just scab onto everything and do it cheap :no::no:..


you are right, and most of the condos have been presold and the contractor is going to push hard, they would bury me.


----------

